# Baguettes



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

Cold, drizzly, windy,l and spitting snow. Good bread baking weather!
Need something to go with the round roast I made the other day. So let’s make baguettes!

Used this  King Arthur recipe. They have good videos hyperlinked on shaping and slashing. I obviously didn’t pay enough attention to those videos. My baguettes are shall we say Rustic!









						Classic Baguettes
					

These crunchy baguettes feature a chewy interior riddled with holes, and a crisp, deep-golden crust. Create the perfect baguette with King Arthur Baking!




					www.kingarthurbaking.com
				



.

House  smells fantastic. It’s amazing how baking bread will brighten a gloomy day by the smells that fill the house.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 24, 2020)

Man those look great


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

They look great to me!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

On that note. I have the starter dough going now. Can't wait to give this a try.


----------



## b-one (Oct 24, 2020)

Time for soup next!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2020)

They look delicious Dirt.....   I'd eat 'em....


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 24, 2020)

*

 dirtsailor2003
, those baguettes look tasty with just the right amount of crust. 
 I'm with  

 b-one
 on this one to me they look like they would go great with a nice hot bowl of soup.   *


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2020)

sure looks good! Had good intentions of baking bread today also but apparently forgot to open a can of motivation this afternoon. 

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice looking baguettes .  Those look delicious. Great job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2020)

Been making a batch of these a week. last batch I split the dough into 2 loafs instead of 3. Bigger slices to hold more butter and soup!


----------

